# Insole Recommendations



## chaosmonkey715 (Jan 7, 2021)

Most popular options I know of are
-shred soles
-remind insoles
I recently bought a pair of reminds and am pretty happy with them, they have custom options and I believe they are even backed by some pros.


https://remindinsoles.com/collections/shop?gclid=CjwKCAiAgc-ABhA7EiwAjev-j9-TjndJJR0tlOzW8BlX5Fw4b6Xw_E8H2qVMnyJVChgVCfDEqW5ebxoCrvwQAvD_BwE


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

chaosmonkey715 said:


> Most popular options I know of are
> -shred soles
> -remind insoles
> I recently bought a pair of reminds and am pretty happy with them, they have custom options and I believe they are even backed by some pros.
> ...


I just had to return a set of reminds because they did not have enough material to cover a burton footbed, my big toe was half on half off the remind medic. 
The green part is the burton insole overhanging the remind medic, the remind shape is symmetrical and not really shaped like a foot.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Reminds were also way too thick to be anywhere useable in my burton Imperials and swath. I ended grinding them down a LOT and I’ll be testing the original ones back in tomorrow because my toes keep freezing no matter the weather.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Remind match up with the stock ThirtyTwo insole shape almost perfectly. I've been pretty happy with my Cush insoles with no mods other than cutting to size. They're a bit thicker than the Medics and feel like they have higher arch support. Medics felt closer to the Superfeet blue I had in previously.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Love these, supportive, high arch, work for moi

Amazon.com | SOLE Signature EV Ultra-U Thick Orthopedic Plantar Fasciitis Insoles for Men and Women, Blue, 3 M US | Shoes


----------



## MarcF (Sep 7, 2020)

I ended up ordering a set of Sidas Med volume merino insoles. Most other ‘winter’ insoles seemed to be high arch/volume. Maybe I’ll try Medics, if these don’t work out.


----------



## MarcF (Sep 7, 2020)

Update: The Sidas merino insoles are perfect. Much warmer and no slippery feel.


----------

